# RO or RO/DI system?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

jlaquatics is selling a nice vertex 3 stage RO system. It is not a RO/DI system. Is it worth spending money on this? Just using tap + prime for my saltwater tank now.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

With your big tank, figure out $20 - $30 of prime a year. Tap water, coral, not recommended


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> With your big tank, figure out $20 - $30 of prime a year. Tap water, coral, not recommended


But is it worth going with a RO system?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think the one you were looking at is $119. Four years to pay back and you have the benefit of RO. You don't think you should use tap water anyway for SW. 

In short, I think definitely worthwhile investment. Your corals will be happy and so will you  Add the DI next Christmas.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*RO filtered water*

Hi,

I definitely recommend filtering water for Marine tanks with or without corals. Algae is much reduced. I tried tap water and it clouded my tank. My system is AquaSafe. The RO filters last 2 to 5 years and the other filters 3 to 6 months in my system and this is also what is stated on the website. I couldn't give you a price comparison as I bought mine in a group sale a few years ago. However, I did notice recently that a single RO filter is well under $100.00 -just can't remember the exact price.

AquaAddict


----------

